# OGG Stream auf HP abspielen?



## Schwuffel (5. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend allerseits =)

Ich habe volgendes Problem:

Ich habe für unseren "Haufen" einen Metal-Radiostream erstellt, der sich auch problemlos mit VLC Player wiedergeben lässt.

Jetzt hätte ich aber gerne, dass sich der Stream online wiedergeben lässt, bloß wie****? 

Ich Streame mit Winamp, edcast und Icecast in OggVorbis!

http://www.haufenwelle.de.tl

MfG Schwuffel


----------



## CPoly (10. Juni 2011)

Da der Stream im Moment nicht erreichbar ist, kann ich es nicht testen. Aber in manchen Browsern könnte es so gehen


```
<audio controls="controls">
	<source src="http://haufenwelle.dyndns.biz:8000/stream.xspf" type="audio/ogg" />
</audio>
```

Leider kommst du ansonsten um Flash nicht herum.


----------

